# Pics of some of the 2010 models..



## The Clyde

I take no credit, just forwarding a link.

http://feltbicycles.blogspot.com/

In this pic it looks to be the AR frame or one of the triathlon frames...

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ijrjcBrF0...AAs/84F8V_0m6cw/s1600-h/2010+Felt+NSM+236.jpg


----------



## Superdave3T

The Clyde said:


> I take no credit, just forwarding a link.
> 
> http://feltbicycles.blogspot.com/
> 
> In this pic it looks to be the AR frame or one of the triathlon frames...
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ijrjcBrF0...AAs/84F8V_0m6cw/s1600-h/2010+Felt+NSM+236.jpg


Dealers will start to get more information on the line in the coming days. That photo is of the Tk1, our current track frame. The reps were in a Bayonet2 assembly clinic in that shot, that isn't a new frame.



-SD


----------



## MaddSkillz

I'm seriously considering making the switch from Specialized to Felt... I love the Felt bikes. Fortunately, there is a Felt dealer in Tulsa now so that makes things a lot easier.


----------



## Farmer Tan

Anyone know when they'll update the Felt site w/ 2010 bikes?


----------



## The Clyde

Not sure, but there appears to be two shots of one of the new 2010 tri bikes here.

http://www.bikerumor.com/2009/07/17/2010-felt-bicycles-spy-shots/


----------



## nemiman18

sounds like september is when they will be released


----------



## Superdave3T

Farmer Tan said:


> Anyone know when they'll update the Felt site w/ 2010 bikes?


We'll launch the bikes at the upcoming Eurobike and Interbike trade shows, the website goes live on September 1st.

-SD


----------



## Farmer Tan

SuperdaveFelt said:


> We'll launch the bikes at the upcoming Eurobike and Interbike trade shows, the website goes live on September 1st.
> 
> -SD


:thumbsup:


----------



## The Clyde

September 1st...my new December 25th, ha.


----------



## terbennett

The Clyde said:


> September 1st...my new December 25th, ha.


+1. When will the 2010s be released?


----------



## Superdave3T

terbennett said:


> +1. When will the 2010s be released?


2010 models have been shipping since June.

We've got many 2010 models at dealers already including some new road, women's and 'cross bikes.

Get to your Felt dealer and check 'em out!

-SD


----------



## twist-a-grip

SuperdaveFelt said:


> 2010 models have been shipping since June.
> 
> We've got many 2010 models at dealers already including some new road, women's and 'cross bikes.
> 
> Get to your Felt dealer and check 'em out!
> 
> -SD


any changes in the AR from 2009?


----------



## Superdave3T

twist-a-grip said:


> any changes in the AR from 2009?


Yes, LOTS more AR options including two frames as well as a new high end frame lay up and integrated Dura Ace Di2 bike as well as a SRAM Red equipped model.


----------



## Superdave3T

twist-a-grip said:


> any changes in the AR from 2009?


Yes, LOTS more AR options including two frames as well as a new high end frame lay up and integrated Dura Ace Di2 bike as well as a SRAM Red equipped model.


----------



## twist-a-grip

new frames or just more options?


----------



## terbennett

twist-a-grip said:


> new frames or just more options?


I think that's what Superdave meant by new frame layup. There's the HM, UHM and UHC lay ups for the carbon frames.


----------



## kthung

Found this: https://www.bikyle.com/images/Road2010/Felt_F75_2010.JPG
supposedly the 2010 F75. That is hottttt! I hope the 2010 F85 looks just as good. Not really a fan of the 09 F85 with the whole not-quite-white and burnt orange colors paired with GREY bar tape and saddle


----------



## terbennett

kthung said:


> Found this: https://www.bikyle.com/images/Road2010/Felt_F75_2010.JPG
> supposedly the 2010 F75. That is hottttt! I hope the 2010 F85 looks just as good. Not really a fan of the 09 F85 with the whole not-quite-white and burnt orange colors paired with GREY bar tape and saddle


Yeah, the '09 F85 was an eyesore IMHO too. i have to admit, that is one of the best looking F75s that I've seen in a while.


----------



## The Clyde

Went to the LBS today....they didn't have any brochures on the new 2010's yet....but in talking with the store rep he said he heard that a big change in the 2010's will be the graphics on the bikes. Judging by that picture, it does appear to be the case.

He also said he heard there are going to be some very aggressive price points, which is good news. 

They were closing out a ton of the 2009's as well....some of the bikes discounted as much as $800-$900...


----------



## kthung

New graphics? Aggressive price points? 

Music to my ears. My LBS (closest one that carries felt is 30 min away) still had some 09 F85s but were still selling them for ~$1300 after tax. No wayyyyy, I think I'll wait a little bit to see how the 2010s are


----------



## Superdave3T

kthung said:


> New graphics? Aggressive price points?
> 
> Music to my ears. My LBS (closest one that carries felt is 30 min away) still had some 09 F85s but were still selling them for ~$1300 after tax. No wayyyyy, I think I'll wait a little bit to see how the 2010s are



With the price drop on the new 2010 F75, there won't be room for an F85 in 2010.

F95 goes to 9 speed drivetrain with two color options and a new lower price.

Z85 model is all new, and will problably be a the best seller in this price category.


----------



## kthung

SuperdaveFelt said:


> With the price drop on the new 2010 F75, there won't be room for an F85 in 2010.
> 
> F95 goes to 9 speed drivetrain with two color options and a new lower price.
> 
> Z85 model is all new, and will problably be a the best seller in this price category.


I see, so will the F75 be spec'd out similarly but just with a lower price? And are geometries staying the same for the F series and Z series respectively.


----------



## Superdave3T

kthung said:


> I see, so will the F75 be spec'd out similarly but just with a lower price? And are geometries staying the same for the F series and Z series respectively.


yes, Same 105 shifters/der, new Shimano crankset, mavic rims, full carbon fork, etc...

Basically the same bike, yes for F75.


geo is the same for all models in the line except Tk3 adds a new size for women and kids, and the new F75X carbon/alloy 'cross bike gets a slightly steeper head angle, 45mm fork offset and 5mm lower BB.
-SD


----------



## theychosenone

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Yes, LOTS more AR options including two frames as well as a new high end frame lay up and integrated Dura Ace Di2 bike as well as a SRAM Red equipped model.


As in the Felt AR1 with UHM Nano Carbon? Will it look the same as the ditched AR1 i.e. black/red color? 

Hope the new models are not too awesome looking or I'll be tempted to ditch my AR2 after only a few months.  

p.s. Thanks Dave for your help previously.


----------



## peterjh

My LBS has the Z85. I spent about two or three miles on it and it was a great ride considering the price. I am seriously considering picking one up. I can see why you expect it to be a best seller. As of right now I plan to wait and see the Z75 and the new Specialized Secteur though. The LBS did not have any information on the Z75 however. What upgrades over the Z85 can we expect on the Z75? Thank you in advance for any info you can provide.


----------



## procyclingaarau.ch

*What about the F1*

Any news about the F1? Weight? Colours? Equipment? Which models will be available for Teamkit 2010?


----------



## Pirx

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Yes, LOTS more AR options including two frames as well as a new high end frame lay up and integrated Dura Ace Di2 bike as well as a SRAM Red equipped model.


Who cares, what about a Campagnolo Super Record option?


----------



## Icm76

2010 Felt: http://www.bikerumor.com/2009/08/17/2010-felt-road-cyclocross-and-track-bikes/


----------



## kthung

Icm76 said:


> 2010 Felt: http://www.bikerumor.com/2009/08/17/2010-felt-road-cyclocross-and-track-bikes/


Wow thanks for the link. Man the ENTIRE 2010 lineup for felt looks sexy. Doesn't say what shifters are on the F95 though. Looks like at least tiagra


----------



## The Clyde

Icm76....you just made my day!!


----------



## Icm76

kthung said:


> Wow thanks for the link.





The Clyde said:


> Icm76....you just made my day!!


Glad to be of service  I think I saw this very soon after it went up on Bike Rumor, and I knew plenty of people on here have been itching to see the new designs!

Personally I'm really interested in the AR series and now want to see the frame only options, also I guess there must be some new Team Issue bikes to come at the very top of the range?


----------



## The Clyde

Icm76 said:


> Glad to be of service  I think I saw this very soon after it went up on Bike Rumor, and I knew plenty of people on here have been itching to see the new designs!
> 
> Personally I'm really interested in the AR series and now want to see the frame only options, also I guess there must be some new Team Issue bikes to come at the very top of the range?



Yup me too, want to see the tri frames too....hoping to get a new road bike (AR 3 hopefully)...then buy a tri-frame and move all my components over from my current ride (Dura Ace)....two new bikes for the price of one and a half, ha.


----------



## twist-a-grip

*What does this mean???*

Brand new AR series in 2009 and then already new frame materials for 2010. Is this what it's like with road bikes? I was going to try to nab an AR2 from my LBS at a steep discount, but now I see the updated ARs and I'm not so sure. For a newbie, can somebody tell me if I'd even notice the difference? Will resale bomb on the already outdated 2009? It does look like the 2009 AR2 at least has full Dura Ace were the 2010 doesn't - but those ZIPPs are probably better than the 2009 Felt brand wheels.


----------



## Superdave3T

Icm76 said:


> Glad to be of service  I think I saw this very soon after it went up on Bike Rumor, and I knew plenty of people on here have been itching to see the new designs!
> 
> Personally I'm really interested in the AR series and now want to see the frame only options, also I guess there must be some new Team Issue bikes to come at the very top of the range?


Yes, two AR frames for aftermarket, The AR1 will come in the red/carbon colors as well as a super-limited edition Garmin team paint job. The base "AR" frame will be our UHM version used in 2009 on the AR2. This frame will have a slick silver/white/gray finish that looks great with the new Ultegra and Force groups. Two price points for the AR category and our first year offering a frame option for those that already have their dream parts spec in mind.

Thanks,
-SD


----------



## twist-a-grip

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Yes, two AR frames for aftermarket, The AR1 will come in the red/carbon colors as well as a super-limited edition Garmin team paint job. The base "AR" frame will be our UHM version used in 2009 on the AR2. This frame will have a slick silver/white/gray finish that looks great with the new Ultegra and Force groups. Two price points for the AR category and our first year offering a frame option for those that already have their dream parts spec in mind.
> 
> Thanks,
> -SD


The 2010 AR3 frame is the same as the 2009 AR2 frame which sold for $6300 w/ Dura Ace, a Ritchey cockpit and Felt wheels. The 2010 AR3 is only $4500 w/ Red and Felt cockpit and wheels. Difference on competitive cyclist between DA and Red is $351 - so $1449 price drop for a Ritchey vs Felt cockpit. Am I missing something here? Looks like the 2010 AR3 is a far better deal.


----------



## Superdave3T

twist-a-grip said:


> The 2010 AR3 frame is the same as the 2009 AR2 frame which sold for $6300 w/ Dura Ace, a Ritchey cockpit and Felt wheels. The 2010 AR3 is only $4500 w/ Red and Felt cockpit and wheels. Difference on competitive cyclist between DA and Red is $351 - so $1449 price drop for a Ritchey vs Felt cockpit. Am I missing something here? Looks like the 2010 AR3 is a far better deal.


You've done a great job in selling the 2010 AR3, indeed it is an amazing value.

The 2010 AR3 frame is the same as the 2009 AR2 frame, that is correct.

-SD


----------



## The Clyde

Twist a Grip, you have me sold, I'll make sure to mention your name when buying mine so you get the commission, ha.


----------



## leedouthitt

any idea on pricing of the two framesets available? particularly the base AR frame? thanks. if it is something for which i have to wait, that is okay.


----------



## absolutsooner

The new Felt AR-3 and the F-3 are back on my list of bikes I need to look at, I was ready to get a Cervelo S-2. I will have to wait now.


----------



## quanster42

ah shucks...went off and upgraded an AR4 with SRAM Red already, haha. the AR3 would have been nice, but i love this thing. are there any actual changes in the AR frames for 2010? i know the team level ones have new bladders so they're lighter, but i don't see anything really different structurally. it's probably a bit early for a major upgrade for the 2nd year, but thought i'd ask anyway.


----------



## Superdave3T

quanster42 said:


> ah shucks...went off and upgraded an AR4 with SRAM Red already, haha. the AR3 would have been nice, but i love this thing. are there any actual changes in the AR frames for 2010? i know the team level ones have new bladders so they're lighter, but i don't see anything really different structurally. it's probably a bit early for a major upgrade for the 2nd year, but thought i'd ask anyway.


Yes, there is a new frame optimaized for Di2 wires, a new UHC+ Nano frame material utilized on the top end AR1 and AR1 Team Issue frames as well as the 2010 AR2. The 2009 AR2 UHM frame is now used on the 2010 AR3, AR4, and AR5. The AR4 HM frame from 2009 is no longer being used in 2010.

-SD


----------



## Tutor

I'd like to see a picture of the new F75. Anyone seen one?


----------



## kthung

Posted earlier: https://www.bikyle.com/images/Road2010/Felt_F75_2010.JPG

They updated the picture from when I first posted this, the picture is much clearer now. VERY nice looking bike


----------



## The Clyde

*Another Link*

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/felt-2010-cranking-it-up-a-few-notches-22807

More of the same, but this one includes a pic of the B2R tri frame as well, sorry the triathlete side of me gets geeked up about that too.


----------



## Tutor

Thank you kthung.

Will there be an F65 with Ultegra again? Bikrumor's extensive article doesn't mention it.


----------



## Xcaliberz

Wow, these new paint schemes and pricing are awesome, I am getting the itch!!


----------



## kthung

I have no idea. According to SuperdaveFelt they've eliminated the F85 by bumping up the specs on the F95. This could mean two things: either they are consolidating their line up, or they're making some room above the F75 to reintroduce the F65 for 2010. This is a complete wild guess from me, but I would say its probably the former. Perhaps SuperdaveFelt can fill us in.

If not the felt website will be update with all the 2010 models on Sept. 1st


----------



## Superdave3T

Tutor said:


> Thank you kthung.
> 
> Will there be an F65 with Ultegra again? Bikrumor's extensive article doesn't mention it.


No both the F85 and F65 have been replaced with new models.

The upgraded F95 and lower priced F75 left little room for the F85 in the line up. The all new F5 with it's 1000g carbon frame and full carbon fork is priced nearly the same as the F65 was, so there was far less demand for the F65 model. Some of our lines that have gained a larger following with dealers and consumers like Z and ZW have expanded. The success of the AR last year and the increased demand for more models there has bumped that line up from 3 models to 6. We are still doing 3 track bikes and 4 cyclo-cross bikes (perhaps the only one in the industry) for 2010, and our line of Urban/Lifestyle bikes has grown as well.

I hope you can find a bike that suits your fit needs, riding style, component desires and budget.

Regards,
-SD


----------



## MaddSkillz

The Clyde said:


> http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/felt-2010-cranking-it-up-a-few-notches-22807
> 
> More of the same, but this one includes a pic of the B2R tri frame as well, sorry the triathlete side of me gets geeked up about that too.


Oh man, that F1-SL is gorgeous!


----------



## jesse5678

*Question for SuperDave*

Thinking of buying a 2010 AR. My concern is I plan to use it in crit races and want something stiff enough for the constent sprinting. Would I need to go to the AR1 or 2, or should the AR 3 / (frameset, if can't sell my current bike) be just as stiff. 

My other goal is to work towards doing an Ironman in the next year or two, so I was thinking the AR would be a good double duty bike.

Thanks


----------



## Tutor

SD, thank you for your explanation.

After my research for a new bike I'm wary of carbon, so the less carbon on the bike the better. Hence my interest in the aluminum models. As of today I won't buy a full carbon frame bike for safety reasons. If anyone want's to set my impression straight, this thread might be more appropriate.


----------



## Pirx

Tutor said:


> SD, thank you for your explanation.
> 
> After my research for a new bike I'm wary of carbon, so the less carbon on the bike the better. Hence my interest in the aluminum models. As of today I won't buy a full carbon frame bike for safety reasons. If anyone want's to set my impression straight, this thread might be more appropriate.


You got your fear of carbon from that thread? I wonder what you've been reading, then. And, no, I am not interested in "setting you straight", but I do know that there is no rational reason to distrust carbon frames on principle. That said, I also agree that steel frames do have their advantages, as do titanium ones. Aluminum, on the other hand, I would not choose for any reason other than low cost. There is nothing an aluminum frame can do that one of the other materials, or a combination of them, can't do better.


----------



## -Matt82-

Wow that F75 beats the crap out of my '08 F75. Really like what they've done to it. Didn't really care for the '09 red model.


----------



## terbennett

Tutor said:


> SD, thank you for your explanation.
> 
> After my research for a new bike I'm wary of carbon, so the less carbon on the bike the better. Hence my interest in the aluminum models. As of today I won't buy a full carbon frame bike for safety reasons. If anyone want's to set my impression straight, this thread might be more appropriate.


There's nothing wrong with considering aluminum. It's still a great material to build frames with. Now whether or not the F65 comes back, I doubt it. One of my rigs is the Felt F55 (same as the F65 but with Dura Ace)- which they discontinued as of 2008. if you look around, it seems that manufacturers are starting to reserve the higher end components for their carbon bikes. There aren't very many major players in the industry that even offer Ultegra or Dura Ace on an aluminum frame. 105 seems to be the highest on most aluminum bikes and even that seems to be going the way of the dodo. Some are even offering carbon bikes with Tiagra components now.


----------



## kthung

terbennett said:


> There's nothing wrong with considering aluminum. It's still a great material to build frames with. Now whether or not the F65 comes back, I doubt it. One of my rigs is the Felt F55 (same as the F65 but with Dura Ace)- which they discontinued as of 2008. if you look around, it seems that manufacturers are starting to reserve the higher end components for their carbon bikes. There aren't very many major players in the industry that even offer Ultegra or Dura Ace on an aluminum frame. 105 seems to be the highest on most aluminum bikes and even that seems to be going the way of the dodo. Some are even offering carbon bikes with Tiagra components now.


One of the few companies still putting high end components on an aluminum frame is Cannondale. Their new 2010 CAAD9 line up give you an option of Sram force or dura ace on their higher end models.


----------



## ndtriathlete

Jesse,

SuperDave correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that Felt builds its AR series bikes to the same stiffness (with the exception of the AR1, which exceeds Felt's own stiffness standards). Ride quality may change depending on the layup/material used, but stiffness should be the same.

I sold my 08 B12 for an 09 AR4. Never got used to the tri-bike and given that at I only do sprint / olympic distance triathlons, I find the AR4 perfect for how I want to use it.

I'd choose the one that looks best to you / falls within your budget. They're all great bikes. That said, the AR3 looks to be the sweet spot (performance/cost) in the lineup.



jesse5678 said:


> Thinking of buying a 2010 AR. My concern is I plan to use it in crit races and want something stiff enough for the constent sprinting. Would I need to go to the AR1 or 2, or should the AR 3 / (frameset, if can't sell my current bike) be just as stiff.
> 
> My other goal is to work towards doing an Ironman in the next year or two, so I was thinking the AR would be a good double duty bike.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## The Clyde

Well, the Felt website is down right now, for "routine maintenance"....hopefully the new line ups will be updated tonight.....


----------



## MaddSkillz

The Clyde said:


> Well, the Felt website is down right now, for "routine maintenance"....hopefully the new line ups will be updated tonight.....


Sweet! I hope so too! I'm loving these bikes more and more... They are so innovative!


----------

